# Sandhills yet?



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I swear I just heard one north of the 46th parallel. Looked up and couldn't spot one. It happens.

From south to the north tip of Michigan, have you seen them yet, and when was the first time this year?


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

Saw some a few weeks ago and have been hearing them since, southeastern Michigan.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Been seeing them in Hamburg for 3 weeks now

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Beginning of March. A few days ago 5 out back squaring off, determining who gets the hay field? Have been trying to run them off with the ranger for several weeks. Location in Southern Roscommon county.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw them in December near Mona Lake in Muskegon. Again a few weeks ago, 2 
downtown near the hotel along Shoreline Drive. Grassy field. And three again near Mona Lake. Probably the same family as in December.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

They are all over Calhoun right now but it seems like they are hardly ever not around here.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

The first ones I heard was around March 10th here, now I hear or see them on a daily basis.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Newaygo County - saw the first 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Rowdy Bandit said:


> I swear I just heard one north of the 46th parallel. Looked up and couldn't spot one. It happens.
> 
> From south to the north tip of Michigan, have you seen them yet, and when was the first time this year?


So far we have not heard any crossing the Straits.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I saw one flying north @ Belleville yesterday. I was out hunting for an Eagle's nest, which I was lucky to find. 

I saw a lot of Turkey Buzzards heading north on Thursday, just riding the wind at around 30 mph. I saw a string of probably 12 of them go by, and not once did any of them flap their wings - but they were moving fast. Funny, I was watching an Eagle wheel circles when the string of Buzzards went by, about 1000 feet higher than the Eagle.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

We're seeing sandhill cranes in southern Marquette County....lots of geese moving too along with the expected influx of songbirds e.g. goldfinches, red winged blackbirds, robins, grackles, cowbirds, redpoles and so on.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Not in the field behind me or across the street. Not at the park where I run the dog. Have not been anywhere else.

I am sure they are around by now.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sandhill migration is in full swing by the Straits. I’ve probably saw a half dozen flocks today and yesterday.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Been seeing them for 3 weeks maybe a month or so here. Saw a flock of like 30 flying north the other day.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Saw couple of them February 21 hanging out with a flock of geese in Jackson county along the Kalamazoo river. They actually walked out onto a small section of thin ice here.


----------



## Royal Whaler (Oct 10, 2004)

have you seen them yet said:


> Saw a pair of Sandhill Cranes at Lake St Clair Metro Park at the end of March.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Saw two a week ago in Midland County in a picked cornfield. Don't see many around here.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I have no doubt they were here in EUP above the 46th at least by April 2nd if not earlier.

I often hear their calls and don't always see them, and they don't need the Straits to get North. They easily get to Canada over Lake Huron or up here over Lake Michigan.

Finally laid eyes on a couple, morning of April 11th.

Dey looked healthy and tasty. Wish we could shoot 'em here...


----------

